
Uber’s SVP of business Emil Michael has left the company - uptown
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/12/15783204/uber-emil-michael-step-down
======
uptown
His email to employees:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3862991-Email-
From-D...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3862991-Email-From-
Departing-Uber-Executive.html)

